# TT Mk2 - Rear Light Error



## westhamlew (Jun 29, 2017)

Morning all,

I know this topic has been discussed at length before on these forums so I apologize in advance.

I purchased a Mk2 TT a few week's ago from a private seller, and they told me a rear bulb was out and needed replacing, which I wasn't worried about so completed the purchase.

Went to change the bulb last week and noticed all were fine. Did some research and stumbled upon this very helpful forum, and concluded that I had the common error of the connector corroding away.

I'm not confident enough to try the grounding method detailed on here, so, as someone had mentioned in another forum post, i tried to clean up the connector using contact cleaning and anti-corrosive spray, and scraping away a load of the corrosion.

Having done this, my whole rear light unit no-longer works! (where previously it was just the indicator i believe).

Does anyone have any idea why this might have happened? or any suggestions on how to fix?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

If none of the bulbs in the unit light up it means that the earth connection is totally open circuit. When you tried to clean it, did you notice any burning/melting of the plastic around the earth pin?

When faced with the problem some people just replace the whole bulb holder unit (which is available separately from the lens) and the plug on the end of the loom That will work for a while but the problem is likely to return as the basic problem is that the earth pin is too small.

The earth mod is not difficult and is a permanent solution. Could you find someone to do it for you or help you to do it?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

A couple of obvious things first: check the fuses, driver's side on the end of the dashboard.

Also note that if you have switched on the ignition, turned on the lights etc with the rear light unit disconnected, the system will detect a "failed bulb(s)" and shut down the supply to that bulb. The supply is reinstated at the next ignition ON but the cycle repeats if the bulb is still failed. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Very unlikely to be a blown fuse unless the sockets on the end of the loom were scraped with a metal object whilst the lights were switched on and the earth and an adjacent socket were shorted together. It would be very difficult to do that.


----------



## westhamlew (Jun 29, 2017)

Just had another look at it, turns out the contacts in the connector on the end of the wiring loom had bent away enough that there was no connection with the 'male' part on the back of the bulb holder unit. Bent them back to the middle and seems to be working consistently now...(fingers crossed)

Reverse light on the same side still not working however...hopefully just a bulb...

Thanks for the assistance!


----------

